# Trolling motor mount??



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Need help with ideas to mount a 55lb minnkota on the bow of my 13 whaler it has a quick connect that I would like to keep in play but it is failing the way it is. I will put some pics up later. I have a couple of ideas (with diamond plate or something). Thanks for any input.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Call vernan at fox trolling motors i have bought a few aluminum brackets from him. he is in mobile


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

stuckinthetrees said:


> Call vernan at fox trolling motors i have bought a few aluminum brackets from him. he is in mobile


 Thanks man. I just went ahead and bent me some diamond plate over the weekend......we will see, I would hate to lose that sucker, that would be a good story though:001_huh:....hehe( I love a good horror story though:blink


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I recently bought a 150 super sport Whaler and had a minn -kota I-pilot motor installed . Breath's Marine in Bat St. Louis did the installation. They custom make a mount out of starboard and only charged about $30 for the bracket. It is so good you almost can't see it! If you text me @ 225-921-9192 I can send you some pictures.


----------

